# Adult weekenders



## Blindsighted

The butlins music weekenders. Adult. The soul Caister Gt Yarmouth was the start. Add on the Secretive school reunions. Then soul reunited . Then xmas Halloween bank holiday .. Soul Boat. Etc . For 12 years I allowed this. 6 years ago his best friend called me to say my husband was out of control. 1st time ever I searched his pockets. Illegal Viagra. Sprays. A bag of class A drugs. Hidden pics . Filthy texts explicit pics. . . He tried to claim a one off but then close friends all started to tell me incidents. Everytime he denied it. Even with physical proof
I tried to repair our marraige but he just found ways to hide it more. Even up to last week when a best pals husband felt confident to tell me of a open rumour of a girl he'd been having sex with 20 years ago for a long time ..ie whilst I carried our 1st child and 2nd. Denied it...took 2 months to admit it. I've found hidden nights out pics conversation..money withdrawal. These weekenders are designed for filth and total indulgence. The problem then is its a year long thing ..they thrive in excitement. A lively women who married a pal of ours met through this CAISTER. She said ...the excitement of dieting to look good in your sexy little fancy dress is the best. Looking filthy and teasing a the married men. She actually had to apologise once she realised. My husband was our of contact from Friday afternoon to Mon aft. He spent a fortune. . After our breakdown he promised to never lie. He secretly booked another weekend. Worse still on the Sunday night our youngest had an accident. He's autistic. I has returned after a days work a long way away. I tried my husbands both phones and his pals from 9pm to 6am in the morning. The hotel etc.i made him take a video of his room to prove .he stupidly filmed 2 wine glasses...and a girls handbag and the bottom of the bed where there were 2 sets of feet under the quilt. In short these events attract loose morals ...gangbangs sex outdoors...and basically lurid behavior. 25vyears together done. And it's knocked my confidence. Especially as he still denies alot. There are good men and women out there...unfortunately marraige and commitment is disposable ...its boring and a pain. I eas a good wife mother..sexy loving funny caring and kind...but no longer thrilling. I just hope my 4 sins fo not use this as a template


----------



## Young at Heart

Wow! I am so sorry. Get tested for STD's immediately, and let him know you are not having sex with him until after his test results come back and maybe not even then.

It is pretty clear that this has been going on for a long time and that your H has little respect for your marriage or his family. However, you get to do what you want. If you want to try to reconcile your marriage you can, but make sure you understand that he would need to commit to the institution of marriage and changing the way he treats you. 

Personally, I doubt if after all those years of living out of control, he has the capability to changing himself sufficiently to warrant any chance at a viable marriage. But you get to decide what you want.

If you decide to not bother and write him off, then talk to a divorce attorney. Figure out what likely alimony, child support, division of assets, your local laws customarily provide in the case of divorce.

Again, I am sorry for your having to deal with all of this.


----------



## frenchpaddy

Change is painful, but nothing is as painful as staying stuck somewhere you don’t belong.


----------



## Kput

Been to similar techno/rave weekends with my wife, plenty of debauchery and drugs, mostly e's. We used to get stoked but stuck to each other regarding sex.

If your looking for action at these events you will find it.

Good luck on sorting this mess out.


----------



## BeyondRepair007

Blindsighted said:


> The butlins music weekenders. Adult. The soul Caister Gt Yarmouth was the start. Add on the Secretive school reunions. Then soul reunited . Then xmas Halloween bank holiday .. Soul Boat. Etc . For 12 years I allowed this. 6 years ago his best friend called me to say my husband was out of control. 1st time ever I searched his pockets. Illegal Viagra. Sprays. A bag of class A drugs. Hidden pics . Filthy texts explicit pics. . . He tried to claim a one off but then close friends all started to tell me incidents. Everytime he denied it. Even with physical proof
> I tried to repair our marraige but he just found ways to hide it more. Even up to last week when a best pals husband felt confident to tell me of a open rumour of a girl he'd been having sex with 20 years ago for a long time ..ie whilst I carried our 1st child and 2nd. Denied it...took 2 months to admit it. I've found hidden nights out pics conversation..money withdrawal. These weekenders are designed for filth and total indulgence. The problem then is its a year long thing ..they thrive in excitement. A lively women who married a pal of ours met through this CAISTER. She said ...the excitement of dieting to look good in your sexy little fancy dress is the best. Looking filthy and teasing a the married men. She actually had to apologise once she realised. My husband was our of contact from Friday afternoon to Mon aft. He spent a fortune. . After our breakdown he promised to never lie. He secretly booked another weekend. Worse still on the Sunday night our youngest had an accident. He's autistic. I has returned after a days work a long way away. I tried my husbands both phones and his pals from 9pm to 6am in the morning. The hotel etc.i made him take a video of his room to prove .he stupidly filmed 2 wine glasses...and a girls handbag and the bottom of the bed where there were 2 sets of feet under the quilt. In short these events attract loose morals ...gangbangs sex outdoors...and basically lurid behavior. 25vyears together done. And it's knocked my confidence. Especially as he still denies alot. There are good men and women out there...unfortunately marraige and commitment is disposable ...its boring and a pain. I eas a good wife mother..sexy loving funny caring and kind...but no longer thrilling. I just hope my 4 sins fo not use this as a template


Wow, what a mess. You really do need to get out of this. Your last sentence is a huge reason to do it… don’t let your sons grow up thinking this is normal.

Go see a lawyer and get a divorce. This man doesn’t love or respect you, he is using you to do his filthy cum-stained laundry and make him a meal. And you’re allowing it.


----------



## ABHale

What?!?!?!

I think I need to read again. Did you take part in any of it or was it just your husband going around F’n anything with a heartbeat.


----------



## Diana7

Sorry but I struggle to understand why you stayed after you initially found out. People who go to these places have no moral values or integrity and shouldn't be married. Plus the drugs. Yuk.


----------



## SongoftheSouth

Are you married to Hunter Biden by any chance???


----------



## Personal




----------



## Kput

"People who go to these places have no morality"

Yarmouth and Canister are dance weekends for mostly middle aged lovers of old soul music not the recreation of Sodom and Gomorrah, sure some are looking for action but that goes for the wine and cocktail bars my wife and I often frequent.

Pardon the t/j


----------



## Diana7

Kput said:


> "People who go to these places have no morality"
> 
> Yarmouth and Canister are dance weekends for mostly middle aged lovers of old soul music not the recreation of Sodom and Gomorrah, sure some are looking for action but that goes for the wine and cocktail bars my wife and I often frequent.
> 
> Pardon the t/j


Referring to ops husband's lifestyle and where he went.


----------



## Marsh_Mallow*

Sheesh!…he doesn’t even try to hide it does he.

I’ve never heard of these types of things but have no doubt they exist. I just don’t know why you haven’t kicked him to the curb after all these years. What good has he brought into your life that you can’t let go of? Honest question.


----------



## snowbum

Wtf are you doing with this loser?


----------



## gameopoly5

Blindsighted said:


> The butlins music weekenders. Adult. The soul Caister Gt Yarmouth was the start. Add on the Secretive school reunions. Then soul reunited . Then xmas Halloween bank holiday .. Soul Boat. Etc . For 12 years I allowed this. 6 years ago his best friend called me to say my husband was out of control. 1st time ever I searched his pockets. Illegal Viagra. Sprays. A bag of class A drugs. Hidden pics . Filthy texts explicit pics. . . He tried to claim a one off but then close friends all started to tell me incidents. Everytime he denied it. Even with physical proof
> I tried to repair our marraige but he just found ways to hide it more. Even up to last week when a best pals husband felt confident to tell me of a open rumour of a girl he'd been having sex with 20 years ago for a long time ..ie whilst I carried our 1st child and 2nd. Denied it...took 2 months to admit it. I've found hidden nights out pics conversation..money withdrawal. These weekenders are designed for filth and total indulgence. The problem then is its a year long thing ..they thrive in excitement. A lively women who married a pal of ours met through this CAISTER. She said ...the excitement of dieting to look good in your sexy little fancy dress is the best. Looking filthy and teasing a the married men. She actually had to apologise once she realised. My husband was our of contact from Friday afternoon to Mon aft. He spent a fortune. . After our breakdown he promised to never lie. He secretly booked another weekend. Worse still on the Sunday night our youngest had an accident. He's autistic. I has returned after a days work a long way away. I tried my husbands both phones and his pals from 9pm to 6am in the morning. The hotel etc.i made him take a video of his room to prove .he stupidly filmed 2 wine glasses...and a girls handbag and the bottom of the bed where there were 2 sets of feet under the quilt. In short these events attract loose morals ...gangbangs sex outdoors...and basically lurid behavior. 25vyears together done. And it's knocked my confidence. Especially as he still denies alot. There are good men and women out there...unfortunately marraige and commitment is disposable ...its boring and a pain. I eas a good wife mother..sexy loving funny caring and kind...but no longer thrilling. I just hope my 4 sins fo not use this as a template


What you describe sounds like paradise for a single guy but not befitting for a married man.
How you describe this seems has been going on for years with your husband. 
At first were you participating in this with your husband and why you didn`t kick his a*s out the door long ago? 
Anyway, this is obviously totally inappropriate behaviour and I can only suggest that the time has come to visit a lawyer and start seriously considering a divorce.


----------



## MattMatt

@Blindsighted Sorry this has happened. 

You need to see a good divorce solicitor ASAP.


----------



## Tony Conrad

Blindsighted said:


> The butlins music weekenders. Adult. The soul Caister Gt Yarmouth was the start. Add on the Secretive school reunions. Then soul reunited . Then xmas Halloween bank holiday .. Soul Boat. Etc . For 12 years I allowed this. 6 years ago his best friend called me to say my husband was out of control. 1st time ever I searched his pockets. Illegal Viagra. Sprays. A bag of class A drugs. Hidden pics . Filthy texts explicit pics. . . He tried to claim a one off but then close friends all started to tell me incidents. Everytime he denied it. Even with physical proof
> I tried to repair our marraige but he just found ways to hide it more. Even up to last week when a best pals husband felt confident to tell me of a open rumour of a girl he'd been having sex with 20 years ago for a long time ..ie whilst I carried our 1st child and 2nd. Denied it...took 2 months to admit it. I've found hidden nights out pics conversation..money withdrawal. These weekenders are designed for filth and total indulgence. The problem then is its a year long thing ..they thrive in excitement. A lively women who married a pal of ours met through this CAISTER. She said ...the excitement of dieting to look good in your sexy little fancy dress is the best. Looking filthy and teasing a the married men. She actually had to apologise once she realised. My husband was our of contact from Friday afternoon to Mon aft. He spent a fortune. . After our breakdown he promised to never lie. He secretly booked another weekend. Worse still on the Sunday night our youngest had an accident. He's autistic. I has returned after a days work a long way away. I tried my husbands both phones and his pals from 9pm to 6am in the morning. The hotel etc.i made him take a video of his room to prove .he stupidly filmed 2 wine glasses...and a girls handbag and the bottom of the bed where there were 2 sets of feet under the quilt. In short these events attract loose morals ...gangbangs sex outdoors...and basically lurid behavior. 25vyears together done. And it's knocked my confidence. Especially as he still denies alot. There are good men and women out there...unfortunately marraige and commitment is disposable ...its boring and a pain. I eas a good wife mother..sexy loving funny caring and kind...but no longer thrilling. I just hope my 4 sins fo not use this as a template


This is horrific stuff. I wonder that you are still married to him. You have the right to divorce him morally. The only chance is for him to repent of all the adultery he has done. I cannot really see it to be honest.


----------



## Laurentium

Kput said:


> Yarmouth and Caister are dance weekends for mostly middle aged lovers of old soul music


Thanks for the info


----------

